# porre domande



## mela999

Ciao 

E' giusto porre la domanda in questo modo? " Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion répresente*-t-il* seulement une affaire politique?

Grazie 

Mela


----------



## Corsicum

_Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion représente-t-il seulement une affaire politique?_
Il est préférable d’avoir une seule interrogation, soit :
_Pour Jean , l'assassinat de Marion représente-t-il seulement une affaire politique?_
_Pour Jean , l'assassinat de Marion peut-il représenter seulement une affaire politique?_
_Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion peut représenter seulement une affaire politique ?_


----------



## Huginn

Je plussoie et rajoute:

_Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion ne représente qu'une affaire politique?_


----------



## Corsicum

Huginn said:


> Je plussoie et rajoute:
> 
> _Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion ne répresente qu'une affaire politique?_


Oui, c'est mieux


----------



## mela999

Grazie a tutti. Ma e' comunque corretta la mia versione?

mela


----------



## itka

mela999 said:


> Grazie a tutti. Ma e' comunque corretta la mia versione?
> mela


No. Non si riprende il soggetto con "est-ce que".
Si usa preferibilmente "ne...que..." (invece di "seulement")
_Pour Jean,_ _ l'assassinat de Marion ne représente-t-il qu'une affaire politique ?_
_Est-ce que, pour Jean,_ _ l'assassinat de Marion ne représente qu'une  affaire politique ?_


----------



## mela999

Grazie.

Allora ho sbagliato.


----------



## arceri

Huginn said:


> Je plussoie et rajoute:
> 
> _Est-ce que pour Jean, l'assassinat de Marion ne représente qu'une affaire politique?_




Per favore, cosa significa PLUSSOIE? Non l'ho trovato su nessun vocabolario
Grazie


----------



## chlapec

Da wikipedia:

Étymologie
De _plus_, avec la terminaison -oyer. Vient de l’habitude, sur les forums internet, d’écrire « +1 » pour dire « ajoutez ma voix, je suis d’accord » ou « je souscris à vos propos ». *[*

* Verbe*



*plussoyer* /ply.swa.je/ _intransitif_ ou _transitif_ 1er groupe (conjugaison)
_(Néologisme)_ Donner, signaler son accord.
_Tout à fait, je *plussoie* (à) cette proposition._


----------



## arceri

Merci Clapec, tu a été trés claire


----------

